# Spent Grain



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone fed spent grains to their bunnies? We are going to start getting it on a weekly basis and I think I will have some left over after the pigs, chickens and goats get theirs. Anyone have any experience with feeding it?

Tiffany


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, I have to ask. What is 'spent' grain?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Grain that was used for making beer. You can get it from breweries. The protein is from 26-30% and it is high in fiber. It is VERY low in carbs though.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

My exotics vet told me rabbit digestive systems were very much like a horse's--
perhaps if you tried just a wee bit, as part of a mix-- but the grains alone may be too rich for their digestion--- rabbits, like horses, cannot 'burp'


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't feed them on their own, I would mix it with something else.
Tiff


----------



## KurtBrubaker (Aug 30, 2008)

Just wanted to breathe some life into this older thread.

I've been adding in ~1/3 cup per rabbit of the spent barley after brewing into their daily ration (pellets and mixed greens), and it seems to be working out well. The rabbits seem torn between eating the grain or the pellets first, so i am considering it a preferred food.

I just started brewing again on a small scale, so each 1-2 gallon batch provides between 2-4 lbs of spent grain. the grain goes right into a ziplock in the frig after brewing and keeps well for at least several days.

judging by the brewing forums, there are quite a few small scale brewers that don't utilize their spent grain for anything, so if you know someone who brews at home, you may be able to "recycle" a useful protein/fiber source.
Kurt


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi!
Ive found a few links that use it. Since rabbits are so sensitive to mold, it might be a good idea to dry what you cant use in 3-4 days. Im going to try to get a solar dryer built before winter is over... wish me luck!

:buds:

http://www.pjbs.org/pjnonline/fin312.pdf

http://world-rabbit-science.com/WRSA-Proceedings/Congress-2008-Verona/
Papers/N-Lounaouci-Ouyed.pdf

The one above said that rabbits fed 30% brewer grain gained slower than 10% soya or 30% field bean, but dress-out percentages were still good.


----------

